# Compliment Code



## Melian (Jun 29, 2009)

There is nothing I would love more than to ogle my husband's naked body and tell him how fat his belly is getting, or to squeeze his lovehandles and revel in how much flesh pours between my fingers.....*ahem*....but I can't. He would absolutely hate that, would get turned off, and I would be in trouble :doh:

Still, I have to do something! So I've learned to code my fat-related compliments into things he actually enjoys hearing, for example:

Your skin is soft = your fat is soft and arousing.

I love your chest = I love your moobs. Put them in my face.

You're sexy = *usually said with mouthful of belly*

Your arms are so big = crush me in your fat arms.


I can't be the only one who does this! What are some things that you say? Or are you lucky enough to get away with saying what you actually mean?


----------



## Hole (Jun 29, 2009)

Haha I am the exact same situation.


----------



## Tad (Jun 30, 2009)

Ha, you two are lucky to be with guys--I think women are more apt to bust you on that sort of code  To make a gross generalization, guys are more apt to have the attitude of "I can choose to just take that for the good, let's not think about it too hard and enjoy her nuzzling me."

I can get away with a very general "You are so gorgeous" type of compliment while squeezing her tight (hands digging into softness). Anything more direct is an invitation to have the underlying message discussed directly.


----------



## Esther (Jun 30, 2009)

Haha, oh dear. I'm in the same boat as you, I think. I'm dating a former athlete who gave it all up for rock n' roll, so to speak, so he still tends to view his current weight as a negative thing. He gets really insulted if I accidentally blurt out my thoughts in the heat of the moment. I tend to use the same sort of codes as you; commenting on his big strong arms or thighs, etc.
I also try to drop hints about the kind of guy I like in order to get my preferences across in a subtle manner. We were at a big music festival this Sunday so I made sure to point out all the handsome, heavyset musicians I have a crush on


----------



## Melian (Jun 30, 2009)

edx said:


> Ha, you two are lucky to be with guys--I think women are more apt to bust you on that sort of code  To make a gross generalization, guys are more apt to have the attitude of "I can choose to just take that for the good, let's not think about it too hard and enjoy her nuzzling me."
> 
> I can get away with a very general "You are so gorgeous" type of compliment while squeezing her tight (hands digging into softness). Anything more direct is an invitation to have the underlying message discussed directly.



You're probably right - women tend to see the negative in everything (myself included, I admit). Although I know my husband is a sucker for arm compliments. He thinks his arms are more impressive than they actually are, so any mention of them sends him on an ego trip  It's great, though. I bet I could get away with groping his belly for 10 min at least if I told him his arms looked "extra muscular" that day. Ha!



Esther said:


> Haha, oh dear. I'm in the same boat as you, I think. I'm dating a former athlete who gave it all up for rock n' roll, so to speak, so he still tends to view his current weight as a negative thing. He gets really insulted if I accidentally blurt out my thoughts in the heat of the moment. I tend to use the same sort of codes as you; commenting on his big strong arms or thighs, etc.
> I also try to drop hints about the kind of guy I like in order to get my preferences across in a subtle manner. We were at a big music festival this Sunday so I made sure to point out all the handsome, heavyset musicians I have a crush on



That's how it begins: the subtle hints. My guy and I have been together for years, so he pretty much knows exactly what I like, and he thinks it's hilarious  You know that Subaru commercial with the sumo carwash? I told him I fingerbanged to that video at work, and he practically peed himself laughing! So there's another thing - I can't say exactly what I mean, because it's "weird and silly," and "weird and silly" isn't sexy (or so I hear....).


----------



## Teleute (Jun 30, 2009)

Melian said:


> You know that Subaru commercial with the sumo carwash? I told him I fingerbanged to that video at work, and he practically peed himself laughing! So there's another thing - I can't say exactly what I mean, because it's "weird and silly," and "weird and silly" isn't sexy (or so I hear....).




Your work ethic, it amuses me greatly. 

Also, since when is weird and silly not sexy? Lies!


----------



## bdog (Jul 1, 2009)

Melian said:


> You know that Subaru commercial with the sumo carwash? I told him I fingerbanged to that video at work, and he practically peed himself laughing! So there's another thing - I can't say exactly what I mean, because it's "weird and silly," and "weird and silly" isn't sexy (or so I hear....).



You kinda had that one coming.


----------



## Diego (Jul 1, 2009)

I told my bf I like his big thighs and ass (even though he is thin he has a great body) and I always tell him that I like when he is not waxing. That was before i was telling him that I like bigger men, which he is not angry with. 

We are always honest to each other. Relationships need to be like that way to survive.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 1, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Also, since when is weird and silly not sexy? Lies!



My wife would agree with you. Thank goodness.


----------



## anybodys (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah, i've finally learned to restrain myself, since the last person i had sex with was someone i cared very much about and whose feelings i didn't want to hurt.
so where i would have said...
"you're such a fucking fatty"-- "you're so fucking hot"
"god, you're so fat"... "god, you're so sexy"
"your body is so squishy"... "your body is so perfect"
"i love your big, fat belly"... "i love your big, fat cock"
"you're so big"... "you're so big" <-- said in reference to penis


----------



## viracocha (Jul 5, 2009)

I almost died laughing after reading this thread. 

I too have a code with which the boyfriend cannot argue with the things I'm actually saying. I'm pretty sure he's figured it out, especially when he tries to clarify what I've said with what I'm actually hugging onto or squeezing. Usually, he just lays there and let's me smother him with kisses and attention. 

"Your skin is so soft."--> I love that you're so soft
"I love your arms/legs."--> I know you hate your arms and legs, but I don't and you'll have to work much harder to deter me from enjoying them.
"You're so pretty."--> You really are gorgeous, inside and outside.
"I want to cuddle!"--> I'd really like to hug you and lay my head on your chest, thanks!
"Those 'jeans' (anything really) really compliment you."--> Those pants look damn fine, fine enough that I have to grab you now...
"That looks cozy."--> You are way too inviting and appealing for me to stay away.

There are a few more, but these are less steamy and more tame for sharing.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 5, 2009)

anybodys said:


> yeah, i've finally learned to restrain myself, since the last person i had sex with was someone i cared very much about and whose feelings i didn't want to hurt.
> so where i would have said...
> "you're such a fucking fatty"-- "you're so fucking hot"
> "god, you're so fat"... "god, you're so sexy"
> ...



I need to find your equivalent here in Florida, damn.


----------



## TotallyReal (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn girl I love your fat, juicy HAIRSTYLE and your thick, rounded PERSONALITY and your luscious, full, zaftig HAIRSTYLE


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 11, 2009)

There's a code? lol


----------



## mediaboy (Jul 15, 2009)

Women seem to react more to physical affection that being told.

That being said, if a girl puts herself down you should tell her it isn't true and then passionately open mouth kiss her. 

Bonus points if you sneak a finger.


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 16, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> Women seem to react more to physical affection that being told.
> 
> That being said, if a girl puts herself down you should tell her it isn't true and then passionately open mouth kiss her.
> 
> Bonus points if you sneak a finger.



I never saw a dame yet that didn't understand a good slap in the mouth or a slug from a .45.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 16, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> Women seem to react more to physical affection that being told.
> 
> That being said, if a girl puts herself down you should tell her it isn't true and then passionately open mouth kiss her.
> 
> *Bonus points if you sneak a finger.*



dare I EVEN ask?!?!?!? OMFG!!


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Jul 17, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> dare I EVEN ask?!?!?!? OMFG!!



I was thinking the exact same thing :blink:


----------



## mediaboy (Jul 17, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> dare I EVEN ask?!?!?!? OMFG!!




It isn't what you think it is.


Its even worse.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 17, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> It isn't what you think it is.
> 
> 
> Its even worse.



LMAO wow remind me to kiss you one day soon please!!:kiss2:


----------

